# help on clipping



## Janks (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello all. I am trying to decide whether or not to be brave and clip my dog Ollie. He is 10 months old and has had a couple of cuts at a groomers but I am not happy with how it was done and am wondering if I should have a go myself. Any tips? What clippers should I buy? How do I get him to stand still? Your thoughts please.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there, 
There are alot of people on here who groom their own dogs.
I have done it a few times, I so appreciate groomers it is alot of work to groom your dog.

I have a set of Andis clippers, they are really just a starter set, but they do the job, I also have thinning scissors, and straight sicissors,
combes, brushes, de-matting tools, etc etc

look to see if there is a course in your area would be the best way to do it. 
There are none in my area, so I have taken alot of advice from people on here, and off here. as well as watched many a you tube video on cockapoo grooming.


----------



## Janks (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the response. I have looked at courses in the area but the cost is £600. I think it is more geared to those who want to take it up as a profession.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I do Rufus. I got cheap clippers which came with a how to video. Then I just took the plunge and did it. He looked awful the first few times, he still looks home clipped but we live in the middle of nowhere and I really don't care. I still struggle with his legs and tail area. It is very time consuming and you'll need a helper to give treats to keep your dog still-ish. Good luck.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I do Billy. 
I have Andis 2 speed clippers that come with a 10 blade, also a box of wahl clipper combs. Both from groomersonline.
It is fairly straightforward but also time consuming! I have saved a fortune since I got them last year.


----------



## Janks (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info all. I think I will give it a go. I will do a before and after if I do. Fingers crossed.


----------

